# 95-99 armrest



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Anyone know where i can find one of these. i saw a couple of pics of other cars that had them and since I have a auto i need to rest my arm. lol


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Just go the dealer route. They cost $44. If your dealer wants more, just order one from another dealer. You can't get one any cheaper. An aftermarket one is $35. So for $10 more you get the one designed for your car that matches the colors too.

Seth


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

thanks I will got to another dealer ,the one I bought the car from screwed me anyway.
Thanks, for the info


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

find out where you can get it and how much!!!!! I want toooo


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

*buy from Mossy*

Buy it from Mossy Nissan... Greg.. the parts manager is a member of this list and gives discounts to members... With shipping it will be less than your local dealer... 

You can also click on the Mossy banner on this site or Nissan Performance Mag.... or http://www.mossyperformance.com


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

I WANT TO PM HIM. IS HIS USER NAME GREG???


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

send him a e-mail , i did and he told me $48 .. thats well worth it..


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

did anyone purchase the armrest? i stopped by my local nissan dealer and he checked his system and the armrest is an accessory. armrest itself cost $50.(tax not included) but how it is mounted? right into pocket storage? will i loose my small storage?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

no as far as i know youdont loose that space....
it mounts ...i think the space will be a little smaller..not sure though


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

selrider99: did you purchase one?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i just orderd one but in my toyota corlla it is almost the same i think its just a big box and fits right in the hole


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
The armrest fits easy its real dumb. There is no pocket or storage. It's just a cushion with dry cleaners clothes hanger wires sticking out the bottom that are designed to fit in that box/square hole where the armrest is supposed to be.

Seth


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

sethwas: dude, do you have pix's?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Hey,
> The armrest fits easy its real dumb. There is no pocket or storage. It's just a cushion with dry cleaners clothes hanger wires sticking out the bottom that are designed to fit in that box/square hole where the armrest is supposed to be.
> 
> Seth *




damn i thought it was much diffrent.....
that really sucks!!!!


----------



## fondoo (May 2, 2002)

found the image for the center arm rest. looks pretty ugli and you lose your center pocket storage.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

fondoo said:


> *found the image for the center arm rest. looks pretty ugli and you lose your center pocket storage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wow not what i thought it was!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

Order it in Charcoal.it is the black one, and doesnt look all fugly like that....lemme see if I have a pic somewhere of mine..it is as black as the rest of my interior...


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

like this


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah but does it lift an give you access to the storage? or does it just sit on top


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

it sits in the square storage hole...and it pivots up for access...


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Black200SXSER said:


> *it sits in the square storage hole...and it pivots up for access... *



thanks thats all i needed to know now i know i didn't waste my money thanks


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

that thing look ugly.. dont do it.. that im my opinion


----------



## Black200SXSER (Apr 30, 2002)

yeah...save your money for some Goldline springs


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
So others posted pics for me. I have the grey interior but the charcoal armrest. So it doesn't match the seats, but it does match the center console and the dash. I like the contrast. Anyway, you still can use the center box as storage, just it isn't readily accessible storage. So you can put things in, just you have to lift out the cushion (very easy) and then plop it back. In my opinion it is worth it because it is the most comfortable armrest that I've tried in this car. I had another and it actually messed up the sides of the console with the mounts. It's less than $50, makes your car more comfortable for you and passengers, and if you listened to CD's anyway you weren't using that center box. Most people use it as a temporary trash bin. I use it to hold small screws and things that I am in the middle of working on (in a plastic bag so they don't roll around). Plus you can 'hide' cash in there. 

Seth


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

you got the trash thing right thats where all mine go......


----------



## siddiqm (Dec 13, 2003)

*Black200sxser, is that the OEM center console, u got in the picture?*

Black200SXSER, is that the OEM center console u got from the dealer, or an aftermarket one?? And can you please tell me where u got it? I want to get the same thing for mine!!


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

siddiqm said:


> Black200SXSER, is that the OEM center console u got from the dealer, or an aftermarket one?? And can you please tell me where u got it? I want to get the same thing for mine!!


you can find it at any nissan dealer


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

damn this thread is old... damn i miss my se-l


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

Why not just make your own? A couple of pieces of small wood, a little cloth, a few staples. Hell, can't cost more than $20 worth of materials and I know I have it all around the house. I just haven't done my own yet because the family travels in the car and we always have something that needs to sit there (44 oz. drink).


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i'm planning on getting one too after seeing one on another car, and i didn't expect that it's just an insert, very nice and simple, as long as i don't lose it.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

azkicker0027 said:


> i'm planning on getting one too after seeing one on another car, and i didn't expect that it's just an insert, very nice and simple, as long as i don't lose it.


You'll wonder why you went so long without it after you get one... hahah I'm still amazed it didn't come standard.. You won't lose it... it doesn't come out that easily..


----------



## akapaul (May 25, 2002)

*here's mine..*










www.nissan-accessories.com


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I need to order one soon.
It will be re-wrapped along with the door inserts and rear seats


----------



## STillmatic (May 22, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> I need to order one soon.
> It will be re-wrapped along with the door inserts and rear seats


heres my armrest:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Did you have it re-stiched (along with the ebrake boot and shift boot)?

Looks good.


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Damn I want one.........nay I _*NEED*_ one!!!


----------



## mbquart1 (Jul 11, 2002)

The '96 GXE Had an arm rest that folded down off the drivers seat... But I never have found one.. Maybe Greg can find it..


----------



## mbquart1 (Jul 11, 2002)

Sorry '96 GLE


----------

